# Two Saxos - no bodykits and quad exhuasts here, dont worry!



## nicole* (Sep 21, 2009)

I know the reputation these cars have ha 
Gave the two saxos some loving before the winter.
Two tone is the daily driver/family car and the black one is the track car. Both VTS'

Both washed with megs gold class, clayed, washed again. Two tone polished with menz super finish, black one with menz intensive polish and menz final finish as the paintwork was slightly worse. Then both waxed with Collinite 476, two layers.

One layer of wax

























two layers








































beading (crappy iphone shots  )

























black sax to follow


----------



## nicole* (Sep 21, 2009)

Black VTS

Reflection post polish, hence the dust 


































































And doing her thing on track recently at Croft..


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice reflections


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Both cars looking sweet, great job :thumb: 

Very rare to see a lady interested in cars and detailing


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Lovely beading!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice work and lovely beading shots. 
However I should apologise. I didn't see the avatar and straight saw the two Saxos then the photographer and thought "well done mate punching above your weight there if she's your girlfriend". I sincerely apologise for my chauvanism.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

nice beading, not usuall


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Lovely hips too


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great to see the saxo's how they are best looking original and with nice finish:thumb:, liking the beading


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Great looking cars, is that two tone a ltd edition?
Particularly like the 2nd pic of the black one, as im sure everyone else does too.
Good work


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Great work Nicole!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Greatstuff...:thumb:

Get that black super slippy for smoother air flow and faster track speed....


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Love the two tone. 

Top work too.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great reflection shot ... :doublesho


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Great job! +1 on the beading appreciation, i always liked the Saxo very handsome little cars, although, dont hate me, i kind of prefer the earlier version with the squarer lights  
Looks like you have a couple of great examples there though, and credit to you on not chavving it large (so to speak!) very tasteful IMO.

Ta!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Lovelly and those reflections wow the best ive seen on here lol


----------



## fotismt (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice looking Saxos, great job and cool pictures!

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice and unusual to see standard looking VTSs :thumb: They both look great.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Great pics and lovely cars. I had a saxo as my first car and loved it.


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

It's nice to see a Saxo that isn't dropped on its ring, scraping around the floor everywhere!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks like a great job and like the reflection shots


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Good work and great pictures.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

WILL YOU MARRY ME????

No seriously they look great and not often you see a woman into cars and detailling!!


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

nicole* said:


> Black VTS
> 
> Reflection post polish, hence the dust
> 
> ...


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice work - Good to see another female on DW :wave:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Lovely two tone, Debating getting one next .


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Two very nice saxo's unmolested great to see.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work on both of them


----------



## JamieEllison (Dec 31, 2012)

great cars and great photos. I think the best has to be with the North Run logo in the back


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

danwel said:


> WILL YOU MARRY ME????
> 
> No seriously they look great and not often you see a woman into cars and detailling!!


Came here to say this.

...so?


----------



## nicole* (Sep 21, 2009)

Cheers for all the lovely comments for the cars guys  
I'm pretty proud of them, although I'm sure they wouldn't have got all this loving if I wasn't a girl 



deegan1979 said:


> Great looking cars, is that two tone a ltd edition?


iirc, Citroen supposedly only made 500 VTS' in the two tone. VTS' seem to be getting really rare as it is now. All the chavs have killed them off! Quite a few two tone VTRs kicking about though.



James Bagguley said:


> Great job! +1 on the beading appreciation, i always liked the Saxo very handsome little cars, although, dont hate me, i kind of prefer the earlier version with the squarer lights
> Looks like you have a couple of great examples there though, and credit to you on not chavving it large (so to speak!) very tasteful IMO.
> 
> Ta!


I actually agree with you! I've had two mk1's but when I started looking for a VTS, it was impossible to find one unmolested/not rotting away as they're getting fairly old. 
my old mk1 vtr..


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Lovely, a vision in white! You definitely seem to have more than just a passing interest in the scene, appreciate the info on the two tone too (chortle!)

If i may be so bold, have you got any more pics of your mk1 project?
Thanks


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

Have to agree with what others have said.... really rare to see an unmolested saxo.:thumb:


And having 2 is just greedy.... lol. :lol:


Some great beading on the 2 tone!!!


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Great reflections :thumb:


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Great work Nicole!! Genuinely two of the best Saxos I've ever seen :thumb:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

So is that you racing at Croft Nicole....?
Is it expensive?

Edit:From your pictures all i can say is that the,majority of attention your cars are getting is not becouse of your gender but becouse of the hard work&skill you have applied:thumb:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Loving the night time shots, cracking beading. Top work there Nicole :thumb:


----------



## MB93 (Aug 16, 2013)

Love these especially the two-tone, probably one of the most standard saxo's left on the road! 

Also how are these to drive daily, always fancied one as a run-a-round?


----------



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks clean! Only ever seen one two tone before.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice cars but bugger me, how hot are you?

I think we need A LOT more reflection pics!!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

never has a saxo had so many replies


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Great curves!

I've seen a vts with mi16 engines and it flew. They are great cars for track and B road fun.

And yes your right woody/Ian


----------



## RefleKtion (Mar 26, 2011)

my virgin detector is off the charts in this thread....you'd think people had never seen a woman before 

jokes aside, both cars look in good nick, and I don't even like saxo's that much tbh but the white one you had previously looks great I reckon. tasteful mods are a winner here.


----------



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

Page 5 so far with comments on a saxo! Fair play lol


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Some lovely beading. Both cars are looking super clean and well looked after, nice work.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

CJC said:


> Page 5 so far with comments on a saxo! Fair play lol


Page 5?! Go into your settings and set it to 40 posts/page.


----------

